Ask HN: What are your favorite your YouTube channels? - throwawayt856
======
pipogld
Liziqi
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoC47do520os_4DBMEFGg4A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoC47do520os_4DBMEFGg4A)

Kim Iversen
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoJTOwZxbvq8Al8Qat2zgTA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoJTOwZxbvq8Al8Qat2zgTA)

AlmaDeutscher
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9-a8j_GPDWMK3GUVgocWSg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9-a8j_GPDWMK3GUVgocWSg)

------
carusooneliner
Physics videos by Eugene (excellent animation videos explaining physics,
mathematics and electrical engineerin concepts):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/EugeneKhutoryansky](https://www.youtube.com/user/EugeneKhutoryansky)

Posted a blog on youtube channels I enjoy: [https://sunilkowlgi.com/learning-
stuff-on-youtube/](https://sunilkowlgi.com/learning-stuff-on-youtube/)

------
ljf
Techmoan
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Techmoan](https://www.youtube.com/user/Techmoan)

Kreosan

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClUZos7yKYtrmr0-azaD8pw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClUZos7yKYtrmr0-azaD8pw)

Both just fun 'tech' channels. What about you?

------
mikecoles
AvE

BigClive

Dan & Jen Nevada

Scott Manley

Lindybeige

